# iPhone 6 and 6+



## PropilotBW (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to upgrading my phone.  The camera and video have  substantial upgrades and features that  
I think are very cool. 

What are your Thoughts?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 9, 2014)

There will be a bigger/better one in 6 months. haha


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel the same as I do about game consoles. The hardware is second to the software that gets put on it.


----------



## paigew (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes I need that new phone! My battery now only last about an hr...I've been holding out!


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm still using the 4s.  I don't usually jump on new gadgets, but I've been disappointed with my iPhone camera...so I'm looking for a nice upgrade!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Galaxy Note 4.


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been holding out for this upgrade. Excited to pair it with a moment lens when I want to travel light.


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2014)

Its missing a zoom lens.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really excited because pictures are going to look substantially better on the pixel-packed, 5.5" screen.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2014)

paigew said:


> Yes I need that new phone!


I keep thinking I'll upgrade, but I just squirt a little machine oil under the dial and it's spins as good as new.


----------



## Mandolin (Sep 9, 2014)

For $900, airplane mode better take me on vacation.


----------



## lexloo (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm excited for the upgraded camera, but I'm not thrilled with the fact that Apple will probably come out with a new-and-improved model the second I actually get around to buying at iPhone 6. 

Apparently the front-facing camera on the new iPhone is much better than before, which is a really great improvement considering how sad it was before.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 9, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Galaxy Note 4.



Is the Note 4 out yet?

I'm still off Apple phones and just upgraded to an S5 Active.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 9, 2014)

lexloo said:


> I'm excited for the upgraded camera, but I'm not thrilled with the fact that Apple will probably come out with a new-and-improved model the second I actually get around to buying at iPhone 6.



Apple always releases new phones in the fall so if they come out with a new one right after you buy one it's your own fault.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.



If we are buying phones for cameras I would buy a Nokia or Sony. Then you also get a 1080P screen to see things on without having the 6+.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't use the phone camera very much at all. But I did just get a preorder e-mail from AT&T that opened my App and walked me through preordering my new iPhone 6+ 64GB Space Gray and Pelican Black Voyager case/holster!! Looks like 3 weeks on the phone and 1 week on the case. Woot!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

My phone will be here the 17th, woo!


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 12, 2014)

I got an email yesterday from my carrier (Verizon), said if I do not upgrade they will knock $10 off my monthly bill.

Guess who's going to save $10 a month!


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 12, 2014)

Waste of money. Get an actual phone.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

^^^what????


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Is the Note 4 out yet?
> 
> I'm still off Apple phones and just upgraded to an S5 Active.



Sorry for the slow reply.  It's not out yet, but should be soon.  I expect within a few weeks.  Meanhwile I am having fun changing launchers on the Note 2, making it look like a newish phone.


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm happy that the screen is getting bigger.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 12, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> View attachment 84074
> 
> If we are buying phones for cameras I would buy a Nokia or Sony. Then you also get a 1080P screen to see things on without having the 6+.



Typing suggestions, notifications, cloud photo backups and battery status are hardly new feature to the iPhone 6.  

The iPhone has shows battery status since day one, how could you think that's new. 

Also I personally would not have wanted NFC payments without having a fingerprint recognition on the phone and the nexus 4 certainly did not have that.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2014)

The newest Flagship device, from any manufacture, are going to work just fine.


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> ^^^what????


Something that isn't locked down under drm and with a battery that lasts more than half a day. Everybody is in awe that it has a 1080 display when the LG g3 has a 4k display with more processing power, better battery life and a better camera at a cheaper price. It's just fanboyism now for Apple products.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Surgikill said:


> Something that isn't locked down under drm and with a battery that lasts more than half a day. Everybody is in awe that it has a 1080 display when the LG g3 has a 4k display with more processing power, better battery life and a better camera at a cheaper price. It's just fanboyism now for Apple products.


Or it's bc it's a good product and people actually like it. 

But hey, what do I know. 

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Or it's bc it's a good product and people actually like it.
> 
> But hey, what do I know.
> 
> ...


Just because people like it doesn't make it a good product.


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 14, 2014)

To me apple vs droid feels very similar to intel vs amd. Amd always looks better on paper but intel always runs amazing. I'm glad there is competition now. Keeps everyone honest and gives the customers more value. If you get a galaxy or an iPhone in 2014 you win.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Surgikill said:


> Just because people like it doesn't make it a good product.


And who are you to say it's not a good product? What justifies a product being good?

If your saying the iPhone is not a good product, then you obviously have no knowledge on this topic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe this is the version to drag me away from my HTC One. 

Maybe.


----------



## snerd (Sep 14, 2014)

Surgikill said:


> Just because people like it doesn't make it a good product.


That makes no sense. The market decides what is or isn't a "good" product. I'm no fanboy, I like my son's S5 a LOT, but Apple's huge share of the market confirms it must be a good product.


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> That makes no sense. The market decides what is or isn't a "good" product. I'm no fanboy, I like my son's S5 a LOT, but Apple's huge share of the market confirms it must be a good product.


McDonald's has a huge market share of fast food. Would you go to McDonald's for a nice dinner. It's convenient, not good.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

12 posts? I smell troll.

You sir have no idea what your talking about.

Comparing fast food, to a fine dinner is ridiculous. No one would go to McDonald's expecting a 'nice dinner', move along now.

Quit trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> 12 posts? I smell troll.
> 
> You sir have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> ...


I'm not a troll, I can tell you that much. If you think the iPhone is so great cause of its market share ask yourself why?


Come up with an answer?


What does Apple have that other manufactures don't?

Apple stores

Anybody can walk into an Apple store and walk out with an IPhone. They can touch them, have some high school kid tell them all about it. All the kids want it because it's cool. If kodak point and shoots dominated the market would it make it good? Maybe to a soccer mom, not a professional photographer. Not everybody wants to be able to do basic stuff with their phone like change the background or icon styles. A bunch of people just want a hippy iPhone that looks cool and doesn't do much. Doesn't mean it's the best out there. There are phones today that are twice the phone an IPhone is, but people won't buy it because their friends don't have it or some foolish thing.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

I never said one thing about Market share...But to flat out so its not a good product is idiotic and if you think that then your just here to bash the iPhone and show your lack of knowledge.

Good day sir, not feeding the trolls anymore tonight.


----------



## herrickphoto (Sep 15, 2014)

I've pre-ordered and can't wait to see what's possible with it. Went with the iPhone 6 plus despite reading this rather amusing reason not to - iPhone 6 Plus Vs iPhone 6: You all just made a huge mistake | BGR


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

I went with the 6+ bc when I meet clients I always show photos on my phone and having a larger screen will hopefully show them better.

I used my iPad for awhile there, but I never updated it and it was always dead, so its easier just using my phone.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 15, 2014)

I never thought if get an iPhone but tried it out after returning another smart phone that didn't work out for me. This was back when the 3G was out. Then I got the 4, and the 5. Each time I waited to see the phone in person to try it out before buying and I'll do the same with the 6. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of large screens. The 5 already stretches my hand. I don't know if I'll upgrade for that reason alone. As far as there being other phones out there that have better specs, the reasons I continually go back to the iPhone is because it does what I need it to do, repeatedly, and the build quality has always been better.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

What's the difference between 6 and 6 +?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 26, 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Any concerns with Bend-gate?

Apple addresses Bend-gate - CBS News


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 26, 2014)

6+ is bendable.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 26, 2014)

It bends, so it can fit in your pocket easier.


----------



## xzyragon (Sep 26, 2014)

When you buy an apple product you pay for the OS and its features.  Well worth the price.

This is coming from someone who used to spend his free time writing apps and ROMs for android...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2014)

When I buy a Samsung or a Motorola or a Nokia or whatever, I pay for the OS and it's features.


----------



## W.Fovall (Sep 26, 2014)

There are apps I need only available on Apple and apps I use that work only on android.. I have a iPhone 6 and android tablet... Best of both worlds. 
But for reference my android tablet crashes and apps crash much more often the the iPhone.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Any concerns with Bend-gate?
> 
> Apple addresses Bend-gate - CBS News



I am allllllll for bend-gate!!! *I applied slight pressure*...and it got bent, then popped...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Derrel said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Any concerns with Bend-gate?
> ...



Okay, now I am in a great mood.  Thanks D-sizzle.   And, I have not forgotten about some of those beach shots for you with the Tamster. (After all it is a wildlife lens)  

I'd actually prefer my phone to have a little give.  Not sure what folks are complaining about.

Big big booty


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 26, 2014)

Did that video come with a nsfw warning?


----------



## ElliotGrangler (Sep 28, 2014)

paigew said:


> Yes I need that new phone! My battery now only last about an hr...I've been holding out!


If you are not getting the 6 plus from what I understand the regular iphone 6 battery life is "Not" better than previous models


----------



## ElliotGrangler (Sep 28, 2014)

The only thing the iphone has going for it is thin sleek design, ease of use and premium app marketplace. I'm getting a Galaxy Note Edge though.


----------



## snerd (Sep 28, 2014)

ElliotGrangler said:


> The only thing the iphone has going for it is thin sleek design, ease of use and premium app marketplace........


Well, isn't that everything?! LOL!!


----------



## ElliotGrangler (Sep 29, 2014)

avraam said:


> What's the difference between 6 and 6 +?


One of them bends easier than the other.....but aside from that iphone 6 plus has a larger screen and a camera with optical image stabilization and iPhone 6 does not.


----------



## ElliotGrangler (Sep 29, 2014)

snerd said:


> ElliotGrangler said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing the iphone has going for it is thin sleek design, ease of use and premium app marketplace........
> ...


Lol true to a certain degree but when I say premium apps. Android apps don't come close in quality. For example on my iPad i have over 6 solid apps to use for graphic design...as of right now android has zero, only drawing apps.


----------

